# Changer Lecteur de disquette Macintosh 512k



## Fi91 (27 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

J’ai un Macintosh 512k mais le lecteur de disquette est mort on dirait qu’il est coincé.

Je voudrais savoir si je peux récupérer un lecteur de disquette d’un Macintosh Classic ou SE pour le 512k, est-ce  compatible ?

Édit: voici une photo du lecteur


----------



## Invité (27 Mai 2018)

Je ne sais pas le System maxi possible gère le lecteur 1,44MD du Classic.
En revanche si c'est un SE non FDHD, il me semble que c'est le même…


----------



## Fi91 (27 Mai 2018)

Merci pour la réponse 

Comme j’ai un Classic mort suite à une pile qui a coulé que j’ai gardé pour les pièces, cela m’arrangerait pas mal que le lecteur soit compatible.

L'écran affiche une disquette avec une point d’interrogation comme il manque la disquette, est-il possible de démarrer avec un lecteur de disquette externe ou il faut obligatoirement le démarrer avec le lecteur interne ?


----------



## Invité (27 Mai 2018)

Bah, si tu as un lecteur de D7 externe SCSI et la bonne D7, ça démarre sans soucis…


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Mai 2018)

Le 512k c'est 400Ko max.
800Ko à partir du MacPlus, et 1,4Mo à partir du SE FDHD (donc SE/30, Classic, Classic II, etc...).
C'est dans les ROM du Mac et gérer par la puce IWM.
Pas possible de la modifier et donc changer de type de lecteur de disquette.

Seulement sur les SE non FDHD (en 800Ko donc) on pouvait la changer, avec les 2 ROM, par ceux d'un FDHD.
Apple commercialisait même un kit pour faire ça.

Donc, si tu ne peux pas le réparer, il te faut trouver un autre lecteur 400Ko de 128k ou 512k.
Il n'y a pas de SCSI sur le 512k, mais il y a une prise pour lecteur de disquette externe, tu peux essayer d'en trouver un... en 400Ko.
Ou le top : un HD20 Apple ;-)

La meilleur option, c'est essayer de le réparer.
J'ai réparé des 800Ko et des 1.4Mo, je connais pas le 400Ko mais ça doit pouvoir le faire, cherches un tuto...
Il y en a quelques uns, comme celui-ci :
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6j6P7lBWw-BNHQ4dXRYZkFGdzQ/edit

Ne démontes pas les têtes ou le moteur qui les entraine ou les capteurs de position pour éviter d'avoir à le recalibrer.


----------



## Fi91 (28 Mai 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le 512k c'est 400Ko max.
> 800Ko à partir du MacPlus, et 1,4Mo à partir du SE FDHD (donc SE/30, Classic, Classic II, etc...).
> C'est dans les ROM du Mac et gérer par la puce IWM.
> Pas possible de la modifier et donc changer de type de lecteur de disquette.
> ...


Merci pour votre aide 

je ne vois pas comment le réparer. Quand je vois l’état du lecteur. 

Je vais essayer de trouver un lecteur externe ou interne de 400k fonctionnel
 Je vais aussi me pencher sur la solution HD20 mais il faut mettre un système compatible.


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Mai 2018)

Les lecteurs 400Ko, on en trouve... à des prix en rapport avec la rareté d'un 512k...
En externe :
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Apple-Macintosh-Mac-Lecteur-400K-M0130/202318207281?

Même des prestations de réparations si tu ne le sens pas pour le faire toi-même ;-) :
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/RECONDITION...0K-APPLE-MACINTOSH-128-512-LISA/372318481530?

Pour le HD20, c'est sûr qu'il vaut mieux avoir le bon système dessus si tu n'as pas un lecteur de disquette qui marche.
Vu les prix, je pense que ça ne sera pas un problème si tu trouves un vendeur, il le fera.


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Mai 2018)

Il y a ça aussi, surement plus facile à trouver qu'un HD20 ;-)
http://www.bigmessowires.com/floppy-emu/

Ça émule un lecteur de disquette 400Ko.

Sur le 512K, ça émule aussi un HD20, mais pour ça, comme pour un "vrai" HD20, il faut démarrer sur une disquette 400Ko dans le lecteur interne avec un système et l'init HD20 pour le support de HFS, qui n'est pas dans la ROM du 512K (sauf si tu as un 512Ke).
Même chose si tu branches un lecteur externe 800Ko (pas un 1.4Mo), ça peut marcher, mais dans les mêmes conditions.

La meilleure option, à mon avis, c'est de réparer ton lecteur interne.


----------



## Fi91 (29 Mai 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il y a ça aussi, surement plus facile à trouver qu'un HD20 ;-)
> http://www.bigmessowires.com/floppy-emu/
> 
> Ça émule un lecteur de disquette 400Ko.
> ...


 Merci
Cette option est pas mal car cela peut servir pour aussi pour un SE où même Apple II
 Je ne comprends pas quand vous indiquez qu’il faut une disquette dans le lecteur interne pour démarrer.

Si j’ai bien compris, il vend aussi une carte SD avec déjà les systèmes inclus.


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Mai 2018)

Fi91 a dit:


> Merci
> Si j’ai bien compris, il vend aussi une carte SD avec déjà les systèmes inclus.



Floppy Emu, tu peux t'en servir comme une *disquette*.
Au démarrage du Mac, l'écran du Floppy Emu s'allume et tu choisis une disquette dans la liste des images disque présentes dans la SD.
Dans ce mode, pas de soucis, si tu choisis une image disque 400Ko avec un système, le Mac va démarrer dessus.
C'est comme ça que je l'utilise principalement.

Tu peux aussi t'en servir en mode *disque dur* comme un "HD20" (après un reset du Floppy Emu, tu peux passer d'un mode à l'autre).
Dans ce cas il se comporte comme un HD20. Il y a une image disque sur la SD qui correspond au disque dur que va monter le Mac (dont tu peux modifier le contenu et la taille jusqu'à plusieurs centaines de Mo), avec un système. Tu peux donc démarrer dessus.
Ce mode est compatible avec beaucoup de Mac (voir liste sur le site) sauf avec le 128k et le 512k qui sont en MFS (ça marche avec le 512ke).
Pour le 512k ça peut marcher, mais pas en boot, car il manque le support du HFS dans la ROM du 512k.
Pour pouvoir monter le disque, il faut donc démarrer sur une disquette 400Ko en MFS avec un système et l'init HD20 (qui apporte le support HFS), dans le lecteur interne.

Ça serait dommage de conserver un 512k avec un lecteur de disquette en panne...


----------



## Invité (29 Mai 2018)

Remarquable le mec.
Un peu cher son passe partout… Mais si on a la grosse collection de vieux Mac, c'est assez génial !


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Mai 2018)

Invité a dit:


> Remarquable le mec.
> Un peu cher son passe partout… Mais si on a la grosse collection de vieux Mac, c'est assez génial !



Oui c'est sûr, celui qui veux faire une collection de vieux Mac 68k (et s'en servir), c'est indispensable 

En mode Disquette, c'est fiable, pour tester plusieurs systèmes facilement, en boot pour re-installer un système sur un HD, etc...
L'interface est simple, tu peux choisir et changer de disquette facilement
Tu peux créer des images disques avec SheepShaver et les mettre sur la SD, tout ça à partir d'un Mac moderne.

En mode HD20, c'est bien plus lent qu'un disque SCSI, c'est moins intéressant à mon avis.
Ça va sur un 512k/Plus (ils n'ont pas de disque dur), sur un SE ou un Classic en dépannage, au dessus c'est trop lent et ça bug pas mal.

(ça marche aussi sur Apple II, mais j'y connais rien )


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il y a ça aussi, surement plus facile à trouver qu'un HD20 ;-)
> http://www.bigmessowires.com/floppy-emu/
> 
> Ça émule un lecteur de disquette 400Ko.



Est-ce que tu en as un ? La liste du matos supporté est intéressante.


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Mai 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Est-ce que tu en as un ? La liste du matos supporté est intéressante.



Oui j'en ai un depuis 2016, c'est très pratique. Je l'utilise surtout en mode Disquette.
Par exemple pour dépanner un Mac qui ne démarre plus sur son disque dur et qui (comme par hazard) a un lecteur de disquette récalcitrant 
Sur les Mac sans HD ça permet de garder mes disquettes bien au chaud  et ceux avec HD, je les débranches quand je fait des tests et que je les rallume 15 fois en 10mn  

J'ai été un peu déçu par le mode HD20, je pensais me faire plusieurs SD avec différent système (une seule image disque de HD par SD, c'est pas comme avec les images de disquette, on peut en mettre plein, organisées dans des dossiers). 
Mais il fallait s'y attendre, le débit est très faible via le port disquette, donc c'est très lent. 
Ça va bien sur un 68000 8Mhz (Plus/SE/Classic) mais trop lent pour les machines plus rapide, du coup ça bug un peu, surtout en boot.

Le boitier plastique est plutôt fragile et pas très pratique en fait, je l'utilise sans.

Voilà, j'en suis malgré tout très content, même si c'est un peu cher, mais c'est un sacré boulot de faire ce truc. 
Bravo Steve Chamberlain http://www.bigmessowires.com/about/




Et pour dépanner les Mac plus rapide avec du SCSI j'utilise une passerelle SCSI-IDE avec une collection de CF, en interne ou en externe. 
Le câblage SCSI est plus imposant et il faut une alimentation.


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2018)

Ok donc a envisager pour plus tard ... 

concernant les convertisseurs SCSI IDE, je crois pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de nouveauté sur le marché ...


----------



## Fi91 (30 Mai 2018)

Merci de ton aide gpbonneau

Je l’envisage pour plus tard l'émulateur.

Et tu as raison j’ai l’intention de réparer/ remplacer le lecteur de disquette interne, car c’est dommage d’avoir un beau 512k en excelent état esthétique (avec les signatures à ma grande surprise) et avoir un lecteur HS.


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Mai 2018)

melaure a dit:


> concernant les convertisseurs SCSI IDE, je crois pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de nouveauté sur le marché ...



Je ne crois pas... Celui là est plutôt vintage  de 2000, mais il fonctionne bien, jusqu'à 20Mb/s. 
Je m'en sert en dépannage, pour l'instant j'ai encore des disques SCSI pour remplacer ceux qui tombent en panne (et on en trouve encore à 10/20€).
Les solutions de remplacement, type SCSI2SD, sont bien trop cher. 
Un ça va mais si je devais équiper tous mes Mac en SCSI 
Je le fais avec ceux en IDE (adaptateur + CF) mais ça coute rien.


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2018)

C'est bien dommage car si quelqu'un sortait des kit CF SCSI à 20 euros, j'en prendrais une vingtaine de suite ...  Et je serais surement pas le seul !


----------



## dandu (2 Juin 2018)

SCSI vers IDE ou CF, c'est cher et compliqué. Le plus simple (mais c'est pas rapide), c'est le SCSI2SD, mais faut compter ~75 € en pratique.

Sinon, un disque dur 2,5 pouces rapide d'occasion et un adaptateur (moins de 30 € dans mon cas) : 75 Go, performant, pas trop bruyant.

Et pour l'adaptateur Floppy Emu, il gère l'Apple II, mais c'est compliqué si t'as un Mac. Y a un firmware par appareil (un pour Mac, un pour Apple II), le changement est chiant à faire, et - surtout - on peut pas brancher un truc en mode Apple II sur un Mac (ou le contraire, j'ai un doute), ça risque de claquer la machine.


----------



## melaure (4 Juin 2018)

dandu a dit:


> Sinon, un disque dur 2,5 pouces rapide d'occasion et un adaptateur (moins de 30 € dans mon cas) : 75 Go, performant, pas trop bruyant.



Je doute que ça rentre dans la plupart des PowerBook SCSI ... Après pour les machines 68k, faut voir ... je n'ai pas envie d'avoir des tas de références, j'aimerais que le couple adapteur/stockage soit le même, quitte a acheter 20 adaptateurs et 20 stockage identique pour tout upgrader et avoir du spare ..


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Juin 2018)

dandu a dit:


> Sinon, un disque dur 2,5 pouces rapide d'occasion et un adaptateur (moins de 30 € dans mon cas) : 75 Go, performant, pas trop bruyant.



C'est ce que je vais faire maintenant dans les Mac desktop, il me reste encore quelques HD 50 broches pas trop usés. Et les Mac desktop de cette époque sont souvent bien plus bruyant que ces petits HD ;-)

Dans les PowerBook j'ai encore un peu de rechange, mais ça va pas durer... je pense que le SCSI2SD sera la meilleur solution, il y a un modèle pour.
Pas grave si c'est pas rapide, les PowerBook les plus rapide sont en IDE, donc les solutions sont plus nombreuses (et moins cher) : IDE/CF ou IDE/mSATA...

Avec tous mes Mac, que je mets en route régulièrement, les disques qui tombent en panne c'est pas rare, j'ai toujours un petit pincement quand j'appuie sur le bouton d'allumage ;-), 99 fois sur 100 pas de problème.
Mais ça arrive et la plupart du temps, après autopsie du disque, c'est une des butées des bras de lecture qui est en cause (détruite, déformé...) et qui a provoqué un crash des têtes.
Heureusement, tout est sauvegardé sur le Raspberry.

Pour en revenir au sujet du post (Fi91 si tu es toujours là... ;-) l'ami bibilit qui me répare toutes mes cartes mères (les fameux condos qui fuient), répare aussi les lecteurs de disquettes. Très efficace et pas cher 
https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/902748963.htm


----------



## Fi91 (4 Juin 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est ce que je vais faire maintenant dans les Mac desktop, il me reste encore quelques HD 50 broches pas trop usés. Et les Mac desktop de cette époque sont souvent bien plus bruyant que ces petits HD ;-)
> 
> Dans les PowerBook j'ai encore un peu de rechange, mais ça va pas durer... je pense que le SCSI2SD sera la meilleur solution, il y a un modèle pour.
> Pas grave si c'est pas rapide, les PowerBook les plus rapide sont en IDE, donc les solutions sont plus nombreuses (et moins cher) : IDE/CF ou IDE/mSATA...
> ...


Merci 

Tu fais comment pour sauvegarder tes PowerBook sur le Raspberry ?


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Juin 2018)

Fi91 a dit:


> Tu fais comment pour sauvegarder tes PowerBook sur le Raspberry ?



L'avantage du système 6/7/8/9 par rapport au X, c'est qu'on peut sauvegarder un système simplement en déplaçant le Dossier Système sur un autre volume, idem pour le reste.

Le Raspberry est configuré en serveur AppleShare (A2SERVER) accessible via ethernet sur tous mes Mac, et ceux qui n'ont pas ethernet (les PowerBook série 1xx, Duo, MacPlus, Classic, etc...) j'utilise une passerelle Ethertalk/LocalTalk de Asanté (AsantéTalk). #164


----------



## melaure (5 Juin 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> L'avantage du système 6/7/8/9 par rapport au X, c'est qu'on peut sauvegarder un système simplement en déplaçant le Dossier Système sur un autre volume, idem pour le reste.



Les plus jeunes ne peuvent pas savoir qu'il y avait une époque ou cloner un disque système, c'était juste un copier-coller


----------



## Fi91 (8 Septembre 2018)

Le lecteur de disquette a été dé grippé Par une personne qui s’y connaît à Montrouge (Gpbonneau merci pour l’info)
Alors la mécanique bouge bien la disquette sort bien à la main.

Mais voilà, branché au Macintosh, le lecteur n’a aucune réaction, en insérant une disquette il ne se passe rien, j’ai vérifié les connecteur et aucun problème à ce niveau.

Il n’y a qu’une petite led (une de chaque côté) alumé à l’intérieur ( photo)

Est ce que je dois me résigner que le lecteur est mort?
(Pour info le Macintosh fonctionne avec Floppy Emu, pas de problème au niveau du Macintosh )


----------



## Big Ben (25 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour Fi91,

Comment as-tu préparé ta disquette? Il faut s'assurer qu'elle est bien formaté simple face/MFS.


----------



## Fi91 (27 Septembre 2018)

Big Ben a dit:


> Bonjour Fi91,
> 
> Comment as-tu préparé ta disquette? Il faut s'assurer qu'elle est bien formaté simple face/MFS.


Bonjour Big Ben

J’ai mis une disquette vierge, je n’ai pas de disquette de démarrage mais j’allais en créer une.

Mais se qui me chagrine c’est qu’en insérant la disquette, il n’y a aucune activité ( pas de bruit, pas de rejet etc) comme un lecteur éteint.
Si la disquette n’est pas bonne, il devrait au moins avoir une réaction ?


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Septembre 2018)

Et Luis, qu'est-ce qu'il en dit ? Il l'a peut-être essayer pour le dégripper ?
Je peux pas beaucoup t'aider, j'ai pas de machine avec lecteur 400Ko (et je sais pas si ce lecteur marche sur un Plus par exemple ?).


----------



## Big Ben (28 Septembre 2018)

Je suis de mon côté entrain de réparer deux Mac 128K, malheureusement j'ai des chip RAM hors-service, il va falloir que j'en commande.
Je pourrais ensuite m'aventurer dans la restauration de mes 3 lecteurs 400K et vous donner quelques billes j'espère!


----------



## Fi91 (29 Septembre 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Et Luis, qu'est-ce qu'il en dit ? Il l'a peut-être essayer pour le dégripper ?
> Je peux pas beaucoup t'aider, j'ai pas de machine avec lecteur 400Ko (et je sais pas si ce lecteur marche sur un Plus par exemple ?).



Il l’a degripper mais pas essayé. Je lui poserai la question quand je lui ramènerai un ordi pour changer les condensateurs et une alim d’un iigs qui siffle et démarrage pas


----------



## Big Ben (14 Octobre 2018)

Bon je ne vous ai pas oubliés, j’ai commencé à tester mon lecteur 400k fraichement nettoyé, manque de bol, mon Mac Plus vient de rendre  l’âme. (Ou autrement dit il me force à effectuer des réparations que j’avais retardées)

Je viens tout juste de réparer une carte mère de mac 128k, donc une fois le Plus réparé pour tester le lecteur de façon poussée je pourrais confirmer certains aspects.

J’ai pu déjà constater :
- la lumière rouge est normale ce lié aux capteurs optiques utilisés pour la buté de la tête de lecture, la présence de la disquette et le verrouillage en écriture
- au démarrage la tête de lecture doit se repositionner à sa position par défaut: vers le fond / sur l’extérieur du disque magnétique
- au boot le 128/512 va normalement chercher les premiers secteurs de démarrage (sur l’extérieur du disque si je ne m’abuse)

Je vous complète ça dès que j’ai du nouveau.


----------

